# Upland survey



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Not that the publics voice matters or that their opinions hold any weight to the WB, here’s a new upland survey for utah hunters. I’m sure it’s just a formality, but it at least makes you think your opinion matters




__ https://www.facebook.com/100064587886095/posts/295064419323152


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Not being on Facebook, is this a random survey or is there a link to go direct?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

middlefork said:


> Not being on Facebook, is this a random survey or is there a link to go direct?


I can’t find a direct link on FB or their website, this is the only post I’ve seen it on.

not surprised. They always make comments about the lack of public feed back, yet don’t advertise the Surveys or make them very accessible. Guess it’s easy to not have very much participation if you limit your audience and limit resources for them to take the survey. It’s all by design.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Done......
I just clicked on the words Upland Game Survey in the OP picture and it took me right to the link.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

middlefork said:


> Not being on Facebook, is this a random survey or is there a link to go direct?


Just click on the link moose posted. 

Interesting questions. The upland conundrum is real. Not sure they can fix most of the issues.


----------



## outdoors (Feb 6, 2013)

Interesting survey questions. Pretty quick to go through


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Submitted the survey - interesting to see the amount of questions geared toward new adult hunters.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks! Done.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Done--thanks for posting Moose. I hunt upland 50+ days a season. There are a lot of things the DWR could change to help out the situation. More guzzlers and guzzler maintenance would be one, especially with the ongoing drought. I know guys love the pheasant release stuff and I have mixed feelings on it. It's great for kids but we just don't have the habitat like we used to, especially public lands for pheas. Seems more like a subsidized pheasant farm hunt put on by the DWR, why not just give guys a one bird voucher out to already existing pheasant farms, probably be cheaper? If that's what guys want then great but massive chukar releases might add to carry over to next year unlike pheasant. Even 2-5% carryover of pen raised chukars could add to the wild population if released in appropriate areas. 

Utah has tremendous habitat for Chukar, Quail, Forest Grouse, and Dove. I think efforts should be made to help those species. The Eurasian collared doves have been good fodder for my air rifle as well, plus they are here all year unlike mourning doves.

I get the push to non-toxic shot but man if that happens statewide for upland I am going to have a lot of #6 lead for clay pigeons! If that transition happens it will need to happen when you can actually buy ammo. I would be more open to it in regular times of ammo availability, not now though.


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

middlefork said:


> Not being on Facebook, is this a random survey or is there a link to go direct?


It is also going to a sample of license holders.

Here is a non-facebook link: Upland Game Hunting Opinions


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Hey Avery, you should ask Alan/Travis to email this survey to all Chukar Foundation members.


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

Airborne said:


> Hey Avery, you should ask Alan/Travis to email this survey to all Chukar Foundation members.


Alan has a link.


----------



## JeremyAK (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for the link! Submitted mine!


----------



## StorminNorman (Nov 11, 2021)

CPAjeff said:


> Submitted the survey - interesting to see the amount of questions geared toward new adult hunters.


I thought that was interesting too. I wonder if it would be like other states have done where someone can try out, for one year, hunting without a license as long as they are with a licensed individual/mentor. Personally, I have been trying my [email protected] to hunt by butt off but I haven't had much success. None really... It would be nice to have somewhere that you could sign up for a mentor who's willing to show you the ropes and go out with you a couple times. Heck, I'd even pay into something like that. If I could cut my learning curve down even slightly, I'd be on board. Build relationships, connections, and friends, sounds like a good time! Question is, is there even anyone out there willing to take a newb out? Or enough to support a program? Seems like people are too fearful of giving out their secret locations and such. Understandably.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Done. I think that was a well-crafted survey for the most part. I would love to see more habitat development and population expansion for chukars and quail. There are plenty of suitable places that could work. 

I would also love to see the development of habitat and population expansion for huns and sharptails. Historically, both of those species had a much wider range that extended further South. Why not invest in areas that could support populations?


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Also done. Some very interesting questions.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

StorminNorman said:


> I thought that was interesting too. I wonder if it would be like other states have done where someone can try out, for one year, hunting without a license as long as they are with a licensed individual/mentor. Personally, I have been trying my [email protected] to hunt by butt off but I haven't had much success. None really... It would be nice to have somewhere that you could sign up for a mentor who's willing to show you the ropes and go out with you a couple times. Heck, I'd even pay into something like that. If I could cut my learning curve down even slightly, I'd be on board. Build relationships, connections, and friends, sounds like a good time! Question is, is there even anyone out there willing to take a newb out? Or enough to support a program? Seems like people are too fearful of giving out their secret locations and such. Understandably.


I don't think we are lacking people who hunt compared to some other states. I have several grand kids who I will not even let handle a gun because they show no desire to learn the basics of gun safety much less take a hunter safety course. And others who I don't even worry about. Strangers with guns worry me when I'm hunting until I know what they know and how they act.

That being said if you are in northern Utah hit me up and I'll see if I can help you out.


----------



## MuleDeer123 (Dec 20, 2021)

Done! I do think there's some really interesting questions in the survey. I don't know how much I care about new adult hunters having special times they can hunt. Upland numbers for me anyway have been lower overall for the past few years, mostly weather related. Even Chukars in areas I used to see them, there are just none anymore. Pen raised birds are fine as an opportunity thing for youth or new hunters, but I wouldn't say I support the DWR spending a ton of license dollars on raising them. I'd much rather see more investment in wild birds which will yield a much more sustainable future for hunting and wildlife. At some point it's farming, and not hunting or conservation. The chukars they release are so ridiculously stupid. Great for kids, but not a real hunting experience. I couldn't bring myself to even harvest their pen raised chukars. Just my two cents, I think upland hunting has really gone down hill in the state over the past few years. A lot of that may be due to drought, but there is also an aspect that little to no investment has been made in their habitat.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Bigfoot and rattlesnakes do not scare me.
What scares me to death is an autoloading shotgun in a kids/newbies hands when a couple wild roosters flush.
“Hey, I got one on first shot!” as they excitedly shout while turning down on the line with a fresh shell in the chamber.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MrShane said:


> Bigfoot and rattlesnakes do not scare me.
> What scares me to death is an autoloading shotgun in a kids/newbies hands when a couple wild roosters flush.
> “Hey, I got one on first shot!” as they excitedly shout while turning down on the line with a fresh shell in the chamber.


You’ve obviously never been face to face with a bigfoot… 😬


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> You’ve obviously never been face to face with a bigfoot… 😬


In reality they are never going to see two flush at the same time and will be lucky to connect at all. Maybe if you cheat and use a dog they can prepare . Otherwise I've yet to see one connect on their first flushing pheasant.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

middlefork said:


> Strangers with guns worry me when I'm hunting until I know what they know and how they act.


I liked the idea of opportunities for new adult hunters until I did one. My experience led to exactly the same conclusion.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

MrShane said:


> What scares me to death is an autoloading shotgun in a kids/newbies hands when a couple wild roosters flush.
> “Hey, I got one on first shot!” as they excitedly shout while turning down on the line with a fresh shell in the chamber.


Sounds like you were out on the same newbie pheasant hunt I was.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Hey Avery, you should ask Alan/Travis to email this survey to all Chukar Foundation members.


It was sent to the email list of our members. It was at the bottom of the notice for the banquet. Hopefully you read the whole email.


----------

